# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Island Archipelago

## getthejpeg

First post as a member. 

One of many variations in a series I created to test a technique. Any thoughts on the style?

----------


## Chick

Hello getthejpeg, welcome to the Guild!

It seems like a nice technique for making a lot of islands.  Now what do you plan to do with them all?   That is where the fun comes in  :Smile:

----------


## getthejpeg

I like to design board games in my spare time. I was in the middle of one and was testing some techniques. Then I discovered the world of mapmaking and went off on a tangent.  What I will do from here?  Make more maps for fun I think. Perhaps I will try some with buildings and roads.

----------

